# [Risolto] /etc/mtab: mantenere symlink invece del file reale

## guerro

Ciao a tutti,

mi capita questa stranezza e vorrei avere conferma se capita anche a voi:

Ho censito in fstab i mount point relativi a condivisioni nfs sul mio NAS;

I mount point vengono correttamente visualizzati nella barra laterale sinistra di dolphin;

quando però faccio doppio click per aprire la condivisione dolphin non mi fa accedere anche se è stata correttamente mountata (verificato lanciando il comando "mount" da console e accedendovi, sempre da console);

l'unico modo per accedere è selezionare la voce "radice", quindi la cartella "mnt" e successivamente la cartella che funge da mount-point.

Facendo questo giro tra l'altro dolphin passa dall'evidenziare la voce "radice" a quella relativa alla condivisione di rete.

A qualcun'altro capita la stessa cosa?

Tra l'altro, ma non so se dipende dallo stesso motivo, quando monto una pennina USB formattata NTFS da 64GB, dolphin mi dice che ho sempre 3.1GB liberi e quando tento di copiare un file da 8GB mi dice che lo spazio è esaurito, peccato che ne abbia almeno 30GB. La cosa fila liscia se invece da console, tramite Midnightcommander faccio la stessa operazione di copiatura.

[EDIT]

Cambiato il titolo da "Dolphin e nfs4.x mount point" a "/etc/mtab: mantenere symlink invece del file reale"

in quanto il problema sembra dovuto al fatto che il link simbolico creato nel boot-runleve venga sostituito ogni volta con un file reale

----------

## sabayonino

aggiungi l'opzione "user" nella riga del  mount , vedrai che poi sior delfno te lo monta anche da utente indipedentemente di chi sia il proprietario della cartella

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *sabayonino wrote:*   

> aggiungi l'opzione "user" nella riga del  mount , vedrai che poi sior delfno te lo monta anche da utente indipedentemente di chi sia il proprietario della cartella

 

Sicuro che non sia legato al fatto che hanno tolto la permission suid a /sbin/mount.cifs?

----------

## guerro

 *sabayonino wrote:*   

> aggiungi l'opzione "user" nella riga del  mount , vedrai che poi sior delfno te lo monta anche da utente indipedentemente di chi sia il proprietario della cartella

 

L'opzione user è già presente, infatti prima funzionava tutto correttamente, aggiungo anche che non è l'operazione di mount di per sè che non funziona infatti come detto facendo doppio click sull'unità di rete in dolphin, questa viene montata, ma dolphin dice il contrario e non mi fa accedere direttamente, l'unico modo è (sempre con dolphin) passare dalla "radice" > mnt > [cartella di mount point]

A conferma dalla console se lancio il comando "mount" vedo che la condivisione di rete è stata montata dallo "user"

Aggiungo in fine che se mi loggo in KDE come user, tutto funziona come una alla perfezione

EDIT:

mi se mi loggo come utente "root", tutto funziona alla perfezione.

la mia utenza appartiele al gruppo "wheel" per fare escalation, ma NON E' l'utente "root"   :Wink: 

----------

## sabayonino

 *guerro wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Aggiungo in fine che se mi loggo in KDE come user, tutto funziona come una alla perfezione

 

Quindi presumo che il login lo fai da utente root   :Shocked: 

Sbaglio o era stato deprecato molto tempo fa ?

----------

## guerro

Giusto una domanda....

Ma a qualcuno di voi funziona tutto regolarmente?  In caso potreste postare la riga del vostro fstab? Magari è solo una questione di optioni   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Il problema e', per questioni di sicurezza, la rimozione del setuid da /sbin/mount.cifs. Infatti se provo a montare qualcosa da user ho il seguente errore

```
$ mount /mnt/shared_folder/

This program is not installed setuid root -  "user" CIFS mounts not supported.
```

Puoi comunque settar il suid con il comando

```
# chmod u+s /sbin/mount.cifs
```

Infatti dopo avere installato il pacchetto net-fs/cifs-utils dovresti vedere il seguente messaggio

```
setuid use flag was dropped due to multiple security implications

such as CVE-2009-2948, CVE-2011-3585 and CVE-2012-1586

You are free to set setuid flags by yourself
```

----------

## guerro

scusate un secondo....

ma perchè state parlando di CIFS e non di NFS?

anche il pacchetto dovrebbe essere nfs-utils, e il comando mount.nfs

Questa è la riga in fstab in cui ho dichiarato la condivisione da montare:

```

nas2016-1.intranet.local:/Archivi/claudio   /mnt/Archivi      nfs4      noauto,defaults,user      0 0

```

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *guerro wrote:*   

> scusate un secondo....
> 
> ma perchè state parlando di CIFS e non di NFS?

 

Perche' mi sono messo in mente che stavi montando una cartella condivisa windows. Scusa.

Ok partiamo dal principio cosa succede se la monti da utente (command line)?

----------

## guerro

come detto, da command line è tutto perfetto: monta e posso accedere senza problemi.

Il problema è tutto e solo di DOLPHIN, che su doppio-click nella barra di sinistra in cui sono elencate le condivisioni (che mostra scollegate) esegue il mount, ma il device continua ad essere mostrato come scollegato e quindi nel riquadro di destra non mostra il contenuto della condivisione su cui ho fatto doppio-click.

----------

## sabayonino

Per il NAS a mia disposizione non ho problemi di montaggio (niente opzione "user") . Ho solo alcune opzioni forzate per la versione di nfs utilizzata dal NAS e per la rete (timeout e menate varie)

```
192.168.0.90:/nfs/Backup/pc-dell   /home/saba/nas/backup nfs      nfsvers=3,rw,nolock,noatime,nodiratime,async,timeo=10 0 0
```

Prova a controllare lato NAS se ci sono dei limiti sui permessi a cui dolphin magari soffre un pò

----------

## guerro

vedo che tu utilizzi la versione 3 di nfs, io la 4.1.....

non sarà mica che dolphin ha problemi con la 4.x???

Adesso che ci penso ho cominciato ad avere questo problema qualche aggiornamento fa, credo anche quando sono passato tutto a nfs4.x

Questo spiegherebbe perchè sostanzialmente il sistema funziona... ed è solo dolphin che ha questo problema...

----------

## sabayonino

è il NAS (quello mio) che non supporta la 4.x

per quello che ti dico di controllare le impostazioni NFS sul NAS

----------

## guerro

Il mio nas della qnap supporta la 4.x

Se fosse come dici avrei problemi sia con Dolphin che da console....

Invece è solo Dolphin.... mi sto convincendo sempre più che il problema c’è l’abbia proprio dolphin.

Nessuno ha esperienze positive con Dolphin e nfs4.x??? Giusto per fugare il dubbio di incompatibilità tra i due ????????

----------

## guerro

FINALMENTE CAPITOOOO!!!!!!

Il problema è dovuto tutto al fatto che il file /etc/mtab NON E' UN LINK SIMBOLICO a /proc/self/mounts.

La cosa strana è che il link dovrebbe essere creato quando viene eseguito nel runlevel di boot il file /etc/initd/mtab. Sospetto che il link venga creato, ma poi c'è qualcosa che lo sostituisce nuovamente con un file reale che non viene mai aggiornato.

Il vostro /etc/mtab come è??

----------

## fedeliallalinea

```
$ ls -l /etc/mtab

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 17 Jun 12 07:48 /etc/mtab -> /proc/self/mounts

```

----------

## guerro

Ho visto che lo script /etc/init.d/mtab eseguito al boot crea il link, ma poi cìè qualcosa che successivamente sostituisce il link con un file fisico..... voglio capire chi e quando esegue il secondo passaggio. Deve essere qualcosa nel default runlevel perchè ho provato a spostare l'mtab dal boot-runlevel al default-runlevel, ma il risultato non cambia.

Qualcuno ha qualche suggerimento?

----------

## sabayonino

```
# rc-show
```

per vedere i servizi attivi nei vari run-level

----------

## guerro

 *sabayonino wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> # rc-show
> ```
> ...

 

Mi da "Comando non trovato"....

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *guerro wrote:*   

> Mi da "Comando non trovato"....

 

Prova con rc-update -v show

----------

## guerro

Questa sera provo a confrontare con quel comando il mio server con il client e vedere cosa viene eseguito dopo mtab (magari provando già a spostarlo dal boot al default giusto per smarcare un po di voci dalla lista   :Cool:  )

----------

## sabayonino

@guerro : si scusa mi sono perso un pezzo del comando

```
rc-update show
```

----------

## guerro

Purtroppo con il comando suggerito non ho risolto nulla...

in compenso ho scoperto che potrebbe essere FUSE che crea problemi: ho provato a creare il link manualmente e a cancellare il file mtab.fuselock.... e quando ho riavviato il file mtab è ritornato ad essere un file fisico e il file mtab.fuselock è ricomparso.

Se può essere d'aiuto a qualcuno per aiutarni a chiarire il mistero posto l'output del comando:

```

       NetworkManager |      default                           

                acpid | boot default                           

               agetty |                                        

            alsasound |                                        

              apcupsd |      default                           

    apcupsd.powerfail |                                        

         avahi-daemon |      default                           

       avahi-dnsconfd |                                        

            bacula-fd |      default                           

               binfmt | boot                                   

            bluetooth |                                        

             bootmisc | boot                                   

        busybox-klogd |                                        

         busybox-ntpd |                                        

      busybox-syslogd |                                        

     busybox-watchdog |                                        

       calibre-server |                                        

          consolefont |                                        

           consolekit |      default                           

             cpupower |                                        

               cronie |      default                           

         cups-browsed |                                        

                cupsd |      default                           

                 dbus |      default                           

                devfs |                                 sysinit

        device-mapper |                                        

               dhcpcd |                                        

                dhcpd |                                        

             dhcrelay |                                        

            dhcrelay6 |                                        

              dmcrypt |                                        

                dmesg |                                 sysinit

             dmeventd |                                        

           fancontrol |                                        

           fbcondecor |      default                           

                 fsck | boot                                   

                 fuse |                                        

           git-daemon |                                                                                                                                                               

                  gpm |      default                                                                                                                                                  

    hibernate-cleanup | boot                                                                                                                                                          

             hostname | boot                                                                                                                                                          

              hwclock | boot                                                                                                                                                          

            ip6tables |                                        

             iptables |                                        

              keymaps | boot                                   

            killprocs |                        shutdown        

    kmod-static-nodes |                                 sysinit

           lm_sensors |                                        

                local |      default nonetwork                 

           localmount | boot                                   

             loopback | boot                                   

                  lvm |                                        

       lvm-monitoring |                                        

              lvmetad |                                        

      mit-krb5kadmind |                                        

          mit-krb5kdc |                                        

       mit-krb5kpropd |                                        

      mod-mono-server |                                        

              modules | boot                                   

         modules-load |                                        

             mount-ro |                        shutdown        

                 mtab | boot                                   

                mysql |      default                           

             mysql-s6 |                                        

      mysql-supervise |                                        

           net-online |                                        

        net.enp0s31f6 |                                        

               net.lo |                                        

             netmount |      default                           

                  nfs |      default                           

            nfsclient |      default                           

             nfsmount |                                        

           nullmailer |                                        

              numlock |                                        

  nvidia-persistenced |                                        

           nvidia-smi |                                        

     opentmpfiles-dev |                                 sysinit

   opentmpfiles-setup | boot                                   

              osclock |                                        

              pciparm |                                        

               procfs | boot                                   

            pydoc-2.7 |                                        

            pydoc-3.5 |                                        

                 root | boot                                   

           rpc.idmapd |                                        

           rpc.pipefs |                                        

            rpc.statd |                                        

              rpcbind |                                        

               rsyncd |                                        

             runsvdir |                                        

            s6-svscan |                                        

                samba |                                        

                saned |                                        

            savecache |                        shutdown        

                 slpd |                                        

               smartd |                                        

                 sshd |      default                           

             svnserve |                                        

                 swap | boot                                   

              swclock |                                        

               sysctl | boot                                   

                sysfs |                                 sysinit

            syslog-ng |      default                           

          teamviewerd |                                        

         termencoding | boot                                   

                 udev |                                 sysinit

          udev-settle |                                        

         udev-trigger |                                 sysinit

              urandom | boot                                   

               vmware |      default                           

        x11vnc.init.d |                                        

              xboxdrv |                                        

                  xdm |      default                           

            xdm-setup |                                        

                  xsp |  

```

Aggiungo anche un'estrapolazione da file rc.log in cui indica la sequenza degli script (ho provato a spostare mtab dal boot al default per ridurre l'elenco)

```

rc default logging started at Thu Jun 14 20:09:14 2018

 * Updating /etc/mtab ...

 * Removing /etc/mtab file

 * Creating mtab symbolic link

 [ ok ]

 * Starting dbus ...

 [ ok ]

 * Checking your configfile (/etc/syslog-ng/syslog-ng.conf) ...

 [ ok ]

 * Starting syslog-ng ...

 [ ok ]

 * Starting consolekit ...

 [ ok ]

 * Starting NetworkManager ...

 [ ok ]

Connessione in corso.....              1sConnessione in corso......             1sConnessione in corso.......            1sConnessione in corso........           1sConnessione in corso.........          1sConnessione in corso..........         1sConnessione in corso...........        1sConnessione in corso............       1sConnessione in corso.............      1sConnessione in corso..............     1sConnessione in corso...............    1sConnessione in corso...............    0s [offline]

 * Marking NetworkManager as inactive. It will automatically be marked

 * as started after a network connection has been established.

 * WARNING: NetworkManager has started, but is inactive

 * /run/apcupsd: correcting mode

 * /run/apcupsd: correcting owner

 * Starting APC UPS daemon ...

 [ ok ]

 * Starting avahi-daemon ...

 [ ok ]

 * WARNING: bacula-fd will start when NetworkManager has started

 * Starting cronie ...

 [ ok ]

 * Starting cupsd ...

 [ ok ]

 * /etc/init.d/fbcondecor uses runscript, please convert to openrc-run.

 * Setting framebuffer console images ...

 [ ok ]

 * Starting gpm ...

 [ ok ]

 * Checking mysqld configuration for mysql ...

 [ ok ]

 * Starting mysql ...

 [ ok ]

 * Starting rpcbind ...

 [ ok ]

 * Starting NFS statd ...

 [ ok ]

 * Setting up RPC pipefs ...

 [ ok ]

 * Starting idmapd ...

 [ ok ]

 * Starting NFS sm-notify ...

 [ ok ]

 * WARNING: netmount will start when NetworkManager has started

 * Mounting nfsd filesystem in /proc ...

 [ ok ]

 * Starting NFS mountd ...

 [ ok ]

 * Starting NFS daemon ...

 [ ok ]

 * Starting NFS smnotify ...

 [ ok ]

 * Starting sshd ...

 [ ok ]

 * Starting VMware USB Arbitrator ...

 [ ok ]

 * Starting VMware services ...

insmod /lib/modules/4.14.34-gentoo/misc/vmci.ko 

 [ ok ]

insmod /lib/modules/4.14.34-gentoo/misc/vsock.ko 

 [ ok ]

insmod /lib/modules/4.14.34-gentoo/misc/vmmon.ko 

insmod /lib/modules/4.14.34-gentoo/misc/vmblock.ko 

insmod /lib/modules/4.14.34-gentoo/misc/vmnet.ko 

 [ ok ]

Started Bridge networking on vmnet0

Enabled hostonly virtual adapter on vmnet1

Started DHCP service on vmnet1

Started NAT service on vmnet8

Enabled hostonly virtual adapter on vmnet8

Started DHCP service on vmnet8

Started all configured services on all networks

 [ ok ]

 * Setting up sddm ...

 [ ok ]

 * Starting local ...

 [ ok ]

rc default logging stopped at Thu Jun 14 20:09:20 2018

```

Se ne parla anche quil in cui si fornisce anche un workaround in attesa di un fix definitivo

----------

